# Hello



## crusher (Apr 12, 2004)

Just thought I would poke my head in and introduce myself...
MFA (Lighting Design) Student here. Had been out of the buisness for a bit, glad to be back! Been in the theatre for many years - Once it bites you, you aren't happy unless you are there...
Hope you all have a great week!
~jen 
a.k.a. ~crusher


----------



## Pocado (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome!!! So, what stuff have you done in the past?
Pocado


----------



## crusher (Apr 14, 2004)

Let's see... What have I done in the past? Lots and lots of theatre. I started acting very young, and when I was in HS, became involved in the technical side. I migrated completely in 1992, haven't been on stage since. I received my BFA in Theatre Design with an emphasis in Lighting Design in 1995 from Texas Tech University, started my MFA at NYU-Tisch, but had to leave due to finances. I migrated to Florida State University because I had a scholarship offer, and after two years, had to leave due to health reasons (1998). NOW, at 31, I am finally healthy enough to return to the theatre, and have returned as a student to complete my MFA.
Is that what you mean by, "what all have you done?"
Peace and good health to all.
~jen
a.k.a. ~crusher


----------

